
Show HN: Stories – train skills crucial for remote work - nikita_astakhov
Hi fellow hackers,
We are Nikita and Nastia, co-founders of Stories (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;story-board.pro). We’ve built a learning app aimed to train skills crucial for remote work. 
It’s super easy to learn with Stories because lessons are in a short-story format and each course adapts depending on your achievements.
We are solving a problem of motivation by placing you in a competitive environment. The more attentively you learn, the more points you&#x27;ll get. This will up your rank and open exclusive content. But game technics aren’t the only thing that helps you stay on track, you can also earn money with us. We have a payout program that in a case of successful completion of a course allows you to choose where to transfer paid money with a bonus up to 30%: a) Charity – on benefits of our earth, b) Reimbursement – back to your bank card. So, paying $30 you can get back up to $40 if you invite 3 friends.
And finally, by the end of a course, you will have access to a web-page with a comprehensive description of gained knowledge and achievements. You can make it public and share wherever you want.<p>During the last 5 years, I worked remotely on different projects as a developer and as a team-lead. I noticed that as a remote worker, firstly you must have a high degree of emotional intelligence cause it is way easier to motivate yourself and manage at-home distractions. 
Secondly, you must have great listening skills cause during short calls you must listen carefully and understand things quickly.<p>Today, we are launching with two courses that will explain techniques of increasing Listening Skills and EQ.
• Listening skills course created by an instructor who prepared US presidents for public speeches.
• Emotional Intelligence course prepared by a corporate psychologist with more than 15 years of experience in this field.<p>You are more than welcome to download the app and start learning: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;stories-study-easily&#x2F;id1437541419
======
nikita_astakhov
Links: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/stories-study-
easily/id1437541...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/stories-study-
easily/id1437541419) [https://story-board.pro](https://story-board.pro)

